# قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن



## horusone (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*


بسم الثالوث القدوس الآب و الابن و الروح القدس الله واحد آمين​
اخوتي و أخواتي الأعزاء , 

سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل يكون معكم , أما بعد 

فهذه مساهمة بسيطة مني في الرد على موضوع شبهة أرسله لي أحد الإخوة المباركين . الشبهة تدور حول قول سيدنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد : " قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن " .

الرجاء أن يكون هذا المقال الصغير شعاع من الضوء بسيط ينير لكل انسان يبحث عن الحق .



و هذا هو رابط الموضوع لتحميله بصيغة بي دي اف 


http://www.2shared.com/file/9023205/a5eba69b/___online.html

سلام 


*


----------



## My Rock (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ الحبيب horusone
مرحب بك في منتدى الكنيسة، منور المنتدى بحاله، إسمح لي بإعادة رفع البحث على المنتدى لسهولة تحميله مقارنة بالمواقع المجانية

جاري قرائة البحث و التعليق لاحقاً


----------



## Fadie (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مولانا حورس رجل الله، نورت المنتدى بجد.

هنزل البحث و اقرأه حالاً!


----------



## Fadie (9 نوفمبر 2009)

كالعادة يا حورس، لا اقرأ لك إلا و "أفطس من الضحك"!

مقدرتش انام إلا لما اقرأ كل ردك، و حقيقى انت تناولت نقاط رائعة جداً، و حاجات كتير انا متناولتهاش، يمكن لأنى مكنتش برد عليه أصلاً إلا فى نقطة واحدة. عايزين بقى نطلع نلم كل اللى بداخلهم شياطين نرجمهم عند الهرم :d

أستمر يا حورس، انت قلم لا ينقصف أبداً!


----------



## antonius (9 نوفمبر 2009)

استمتعت بقراءة الرد حقيقة...مع اني لم اكمله كله ....
الا اني احببت ان اضع النص السرياني من البشيطا..خاصة وانك قد ذكرته في بحثك..
 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*ܐܳܡܰܪ ܠܗܽܘܢ ܝܶܫܽܘܥ ܐܰܡܺܝܢ ܐܰܡܺܝܢ ܐܳܡܰܪ ܐ݈ܢܳܐ ܠܟ݂ܽܘܢ ܕ݁ܥܰܕ݂ܠܳܐ ܢܶܗܘܶܐ ܐܰܒ݂ܪܳܗܳܡ ܐܶܢܳܐ ܐܺܝܬ݂ܰܝ܂
*والان للقواميس..[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]وهذا من القاموس الذي في البحث[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]








[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] http://www.dukhrana.com/lexicon/index.php

وواضح ان فعل الكينونة ذاته والمعنى ذاته!
والمعنى ليس "كنت انا" وانما انا كائن..بالسريانية ايضا..
عموماً..للموضوع تكملة عندما يتوفر لي الوقت..(سازيد في شرح النقطة)
سلام الرب...رد رائع استاذنا حورس
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*قراءة بحثك ورائع ولا يمكن نقده , لكن لا اعتقد انه سيبتسم في وجوهك  *


----------



## Michael (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك وجارى القراة
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*ربنا يباركك بحث عظيم
*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بحث رائع جداااااااا


----------



## apostle.paul (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع رائع بالرغم من انه مش موجود فيه مراجع كتير لكن اسلوب الطرح نفسه عالى جدا واسلوب حلو يشد للقراءة  
*


----------



## المستغفرلله (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*سلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته و الصلاة و الصلاة على رسول العزة عليه السلاة و السلام  اما بعد 
سؤال حول هل المسيح ابن الله او الله ...........
و شكرا ​*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (1 يناير 2012)

المستغفرلله قال:


> *سلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته و الصلاة و الصلاة على رسول العزة عليه السلاة و السلام اما بعد​*
> *سؤال حول هل المسيح ابن الله او الله ...........*
> *و شكرا *​


 

الله من حيث الجوهر وابن الله والكلمة كأقنوم


----------



## Dolce (4 أكتوبر 2020)

الرابط لا يعمل ياريت يتم رفعه مره اخري


----------

